# 50mm 1.4 or 85mm 1.8



## eric-holmes (Aug 31, 2010)

At the risk of getting little to no response, I have chose to place this topic in the correct category as opposed to dumping it into the "Beginners" forum. Follow suit.

I am beginning to miss my prime. I had a 50mm 1.8 and I guess I just got tired of the leg work that came with it. I was looking at a picture I had framed on the wall the other day and realized how sharp it was. I want that sharpness back. I was considering another 50mm but maybe a 1.4. I also want a little more reach sometime so that is why I was looking at the 85 1.8. I noticed there was not one bad review on it on B&H. Thoughts?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2010)

> At the risk of getting little to no response, I have chose to place this topic in the correct category as opposed to dumping it into the "Beginners" forum. Follow suit.


At least you didn't put it into the 'Digital' section.  It's amazing how many lens questions I move out of there every day.  :roll:

I don't have much insight on the Nikon versions of these lenses...but if you were talking about the Canon models, I'd say that they are both similar lenses, so just pick the focal length you like best.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2010)

The Nikon 50mm 1.4 is an outstanding lens, as is the 85; you'll have no sharpness issues with either one.  If I were to go with only one of them, it would be the 50, since on an APS-C sensor, 85mm (~128mm equiv) is a bit on the long side for many situations.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 31, 2010)

I have one prime, it is the 50mm F/1.4

I have started getting used working with it. One issue is the "foot work" required to get shots I am used to zooming in and out with. I would think that the 85m on a 1.6 crop will take even more work, depending on what you are shooting. I will also say it has slowed me down a lot when shooting with it.
I do like the prime, and I am thinking of a longer focal length...I just need to shoot more with the zooms to see which is my next lens.

I am shooting mostly '_artsy_' and architectural with the prime as of now.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2010)

i cant live without my 50mm 1.8, I use it for pretty much all my shoots. The only downside, its a little bit too long for full body shot in most indoor situation (on a crop sensor). I am using in my basement studio and for full body i have to be really close to the wall (studio is 24 feet long by 16 large)


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 31, 2010)

I always find myself wanting to use a longer focal length. I enjoy not having to be so close to the client. I also like being able to take a tighter crop photo from a further distance for less distortion.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like an 85mm would be a lens you'd like, since you often want a narrower angle of view and the ability to make tighter shots from farther away. Be advised that on APS-C, 85mm is quite long....a full-body shot means you need to be about 30 feet or slightly more, away from a six foot tall person...but, for head and shoulders stuff, it's usable indoors.


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> I always find myself wanting to use a longer focal length. I enjoy not having to be so close to the client. I also like being able to take a tighter crop photo from a further distance for less distortion.


 
those prime lens have really low barrel distortion, 

our 18-105 have massive barrel distortion from 18-to 50mm...


----------



## kundalini (Aug 31, 2010)

The build quality difference of the 85mm f/1.8 versus the 50mm f/1.8 is not even funny.  Metal hood.  The backend of the lens is HUGE!.

I did a comparison test between the two plus the 105mm f/2.8.  Let's just say the model was not in the best of condition and the test was futile.  Planning to attempt another test in the near future.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 31, 2010)

50mm 1.4. Not the 1.8. Did you test the 1.4?


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2010)

kundalini said:


> The build quality difference of the 85mm f/1.8 versus the 50mm f/1.8 is not even funny. Metal hood. The backend of the lens is HUGE!.
> 
> I did a comparison test between the two plus the 105mm f/2.8. Let's just say the model was not in the best of condition and the test was futile. Planning to attempt another test in the near future.


 
the 1200$ 85mm 1.4 comes with a metal hood, 

the 85mm 1.8 is smaller.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 31, 2010)

And so just we are all on the same page again...

50mm 1.4G- AF-S http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/585343-GREY/Nikon_2180_AF_S_Nikkor_50mm_f_1_4G.html

50mm 1.4D- AF Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.4D Autofocus Lens 1902 - B&H Photo

85mm 1.8D- AF Nikon AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.8D Lens 1931 - B&H Photo Video


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> And so just we are all on the same page again...
> 
> 50mm 1.4G- AF-S Nikon AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G Autofocus Lens 2180 - B&H Photo
> 
> ...


 

oh god, i didnt know the 85mm 1.8 came with a metal hood...we are on the same page now.... lol


----------



## kundalini (Aug 31, 2010)

ghache said:


> the 1200$ 85mm 1.4 comes with a metal hood,
> 
> the 85mm 1.8 is smaller.


The lesser $$$ 85mm f/1.8 also comes with a metal hood.

the 85mm 1.8 is smaller.
........... smaller than what? Rear element, lens hood, you sister's butt? What? At ~3x the cost, I would not be suprised of bigger, better or sharper for the f/1.4.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 31, 2010)

kundalini said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > the 1200$ 85mm 1.4 comes with a metal hood,
> ...




I don't follow lol


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 9, 2010)

So let's revisit this. 50 1.4G or 85 1.8D. Who has used and is able to compare both?


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 9, 2010)

I own a 50mm 1.4 af-d and a 85mm 1.8 af.

The 50mm 1.4 af-d is just slightly better then cheaper 1.8 version--I'm not sure if it's worth the extra $$.

The 85mm f1.8 is an amazing lens, but it doesn't see as much general use due to it's  focal length, and I'm shooting full-frame.

Which you choose depends on what kind of things you shoot.  If you shoot mostly people, go with the 85--it's an awesome portrait lens.  For everything else, I'd choose the 50.


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 10, 2010)

I have been shooting both lenses with different cameras.

I like working with the 50 f1.4 more than the 85 f1.8. 

I am not sure if it is the lens or the cameras, I have not had the time to evaluate which yet. I figure I will be better able to judge so when I have had more time to work with them.
It seems my creativity is better suited with the 50...I just need more time/subjects to shoot before I am sure.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 10, 2010)

If you need better low light performance get the 50 1.4G. If you need more reach get the 85mm 1.8. Both are great lenses. You could also get the 50mm 1.4 AF-D even cheaper if price matters.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I know that you are comparing the 50 1.4 and the 85 1.8 but, I have both 85mm and 50mm 1.8.  I find myself using them both equally as I don't have limitations on space, mostly shoot weddings.  Footwork was an adjustment for me, I cannot say that I have mastered it, but I have become a lot better.  You will get sharpness on both. 

I played with the 50 1.4 at the camera exchange and I personally didn't see much of a need for the 1.4 models- 
1. price wise 
2. I personally didn't think it was worth almost triple the price bc the difference wasn't all that much


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 10, 2010)

Saving money is so hard to do. I have about decided that I want an 85 1.8 or to save my money and get an 80-200 AF-S. It would be much more flexible.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 10, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Saving money is so hard to do. I have about decided that I want an 85 1.8 or to save my money and get an 80-200 AF-S. It would be much more flexible.



The 80-200mm af-s is the lens I use the most, highly recommended. You should be able to find on in very good shape for $950 or less.

ps. there's a youtube review of the 80-200mm af-s that is complete hog-wash, and the guy that posted it bans anybody from commenting that doesn't agree with him. Do your research--it's a very well reviewed lens.


----------

